# Enclosure Strategy



## ierowe (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to build an enclosure 8x2.5x2.5 and would like ideas as to the strategy of light and heating element placement in a house this size.
Thanks, Nate


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 15, 2008)

I would go at least 3 feet wide. Your Tegu will be at least 3.5 feet long and would appreciate the room to turn around.

My enclosures have about 16" of vertical space above the mulch, with a 90W halogen basking bulb and a 48" ReptiSun 10 resting on 1/2" hardware cloth.

http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=345


----------



## ierowe (Sep 15, 2008)

So a better size would be 8x3x2.5?


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine are 7ft x 3ft because that's what I had room for. Then I built 2 more.


----------



## ierowe (Sep 15, 2008)

OK Cool And where should the lights and heating be placed within the enclosure? Thanks for all the info


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 16, 2008)

I put the 90W halogen in a big dome on one end and the 4ft fixture next to it in the center if the enclosure. The cool end is a little dark but I've got a piece of plywood leaned up against one wall for a hide so it doesn't matter.


----------



## ierowe (Sep 16, 2008)

Perfect! Now I have a picture in my head as to what needs to be done.

Thanks ,Nate


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 16, 2008)

ierowe said:


> Thanks Nate


Who's Nate?? :mrgreen:


----------



## mschuld (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe it's your other personality? :mrgreen:


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I left my other personality in my other pants!!


----------



## ierowe (Sep 16, 2008)

This Nate aint in nobodies pants!! LOL


----------



## ierowe (Oct 10, 2008)

Now for the problem of finding a good substrate. Cypress is not really available in Ca.


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 10, 2008)

What part of Ca are you in? I noticed other people sometime having trouble getting cypress.

We live in San Diego and haven't had any problems getting to it; if you're around these parts, Pet Kingdom in point loma has it in big ol' bags


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 10, 2008)

Also LLL Reptiles in Escondido has cypress. If you can't get to Esco they also sell everything online at <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.lllreptile.com">www.lllreptile.com</a><!-- w -->


----------



## ierowe (Oct 10, 2008)

Scarecrow--Awesome Store!!! I called them ,Extremely helpful! Only about 45 mins from me. Thank you for the great info.( I was just in SD last weekend, I live in San Berdoo)
They suggested orchid bark and cypress mixture. Any thoughts on that?

Thanks Man


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 12, 2008)

All of my cages are 8'x4'x4'. This gives them plenty of space to enjoy a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 12, 2008)

Your mixture of substrate sounds fine, you might want to throw in some topsoil as well if its in your area cheaply to save some money  

My cage is also a bed! I used RehabRalphy's plan for the 8'x4'x4' and I added a ton of supports and bingo  I've got my baby Red and my baby B/W and they're happy as can been, especially now that their sleeping so much more. I can't find Cypress mulch ANYWHERE here either so I get to buy reptile store bedding thats costs 5x more 

Spencer


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 15, 2008)

We use a mix of cypress and coconut bark. The coconut seems to come in two grades (really coarse and fine); we use the fine one. It's really soft and fluffy, like a light and spongy version of pete moss, and it holds moisture great(ly).


----------



## ierowe (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks I like the idea of cypress and orchid. Won't topsoil get the tegu dirty...dirt will fall and get the house dirty.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 16, 2008)

I tried changing from cypress to dirt when our male Blue Tegu got impacted for the second time. He was always tracking dirt through his water, making mud. And he wouldn't burrow in it!! He looked very unhappy. I took it out after a week.


----------



## ierowe (Oct 16, 2008)

How many heat lamps should I have for a 8' wide by 3' deep by 30" tall cage? Someone told me 3 90w ceramic is what I would need. That sounds like it would suck a lot of juice.

Thanks


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 16, 2008)

ierowe said:


> How many heat lamps should I have for a 8' wide by 3' deep by 30" tall cage? Someone told me 3 90w ceramic is what I would need. That sounds like it would suck a lot of juice.
> 
> Thanks



Try a spot light for outside floods. IT MUST BE ON A DIMMER! Be careful, they'll reach 120*F+. Takes 1 to heat my 8'x4'x4'

EDIT: On second thought, if its only 30" tall, that light will burn your lizards.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 16, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> ierowe said:
> 
> 
> > How many heat lamps should I have for a 8' wide by 3' deep by 30" tall cage? Someone told me 3 90w ceramic is what I would need. That sounds like it would suck a lot of juice.
> ...


The spot lights are Halogen. They give off a bright light and much more heat than incandescent bulbs. I use (1) 75W or 90W halogen in each of our enclosures. That gives me a 100-110 degree hot spot.


----------



## ierowe (Oct 17, 2008)

I was looking at ceramic fixtures. Would halogen be better for heat and energy saving? also with the 30" height where would be the best place for the uvb?

thanks again


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 17, 2008)

The halogen bulbs are for the basking area. If the UVB bulb is going to be 30" above the Tegu you'll have to use a Mercury Vapor bulb, the florescent bulbs don't have alot of useful output once they are more than 14" away. http://www.uvguide.co.uk/fluorescenttuberesults.htm

Tegu's are ground dwelling reptiles, they don't need that much vertical space, not that they wouldn't use it. It's also much harder to get the proper basking temps and deliver proper UVB levels. Our enclosures only have 16" between the bulbs and much. Since the Tegu are 2" or 3" thick, that puts him 13" to 14" from the ReptiSun 10 tube.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Oct 17, 2008)

can heat bulbs be placed inside?


----------



## ierowe (Oct 17, 2008)

Would it be alright to place the tube inside the viv or is there a danger of the tegu messing with the fixture?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 17, 2008)

ierowe said:


> Would it be alright to place the tube inside the viv or is there a danger of the tegu messing with the fixture?



You could always put a wire guard over the bulb, even if its not close enough for you reptiles to get it.


----------

